# Partage bibliothèque Kodi



## jubajubz (11 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai savoir comment partager ma bibliothèque de films  Kodi stocker sur mon iMac ( Kodi installer en dernière version), avec mes autres appareils ( iPad , iPhone et aussi un projecteur sous Android )

Merci .


----------



## ericse (11 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,
Il vaudrait mieux partager le répertoire, sans tenir compte de Kodi : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/mac-help/mh17131/mac


----------



## jubajubz (12 Juin 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il vaudrait mieux partager le répertoire, sans tenir compte de Kodi : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/mac-help/mh17131/mac



je vais voir ca merci pour ta réponse !!


----------

